# Jeenee



## Jeenee (May 10, 2021)

My beautiful Sphinx cat Phoebe passed away on Friday just 2 hrs after returning home from the vets. She had been having trouble breathing and the vet took bloods and gave me medication. I’m feeling so distraught as to administer her meds I had to hold her down and prime her mouth open. I now wish I’d left her peacefully and feel I made her suffer even more. My 30 yr old son lay with her when she took her last breath and I am grateful for this as she had someone close but I still worry that she died in pain and distress because of me.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

You did the best you could do. All of us have had misgivings about things we've done to help a beloved creature that cannot tell us what is wrong. Much sympathy. It's very hard to lose a furry friend.


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

So sorry your little one passed away. You didn’t do anything wrong. You were only trying to help her get better. I would have done the same thing.


----------



## MsDustBunny (Dec 28, 2020)

So sorry for your loss.


----------

